# Haemorrhagic corpus leutum cyst



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello,

I was due to start stims today but my cycle has been cancelled due to a haemorrhagic corpus luteal cyst. I'm pretty gutted as now have to wait until January. 

Can anyone advise me further on this. Will it just go? Will I need to be on the pill (i read this helps). I've been advised to have another scan in 6 weeks but not sure why? My afc was on the low side today and worse than a couple of months ago. My cycle was 38 days long compared to the normal 32-33. (Although last month was 27 days). I had surgery in August to sort my dodgy tube out- was split and separated from uterus and I lost my other tube when I had ectopic.

I was all geared up for it and will admit I do not know a lot about this cyst and what it means.

Can I still exercise?

Xx


----------

